# My one and only Springfield



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

Springfield Custom P9 World Cup (Certificate of Authenticity signed by Les Baer)

Added some Hogue grips, and now I love it how it is. Outstanding accuracy at 25 and 50 Meters, dream of a trigger, perfect fitting of the parts, how can't you love something like that 

Click image to enlarge (1.7Mb Image)

By the way, the 22 Round magazines, filled with some of my good old Black Talons, make this weapon damn dangerous ;-)

regards

Reaper


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a nice gun.

There was a used P9 forsale at my local shop for a while - but it didn't have all the modifications that yours has. That is sweet looking :smt023 :smt023


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*That a beauty*

Looks just right to me. I wouldn't change a thing. Some guys go a little too wild on the competion guns with the bright colored aluminum bits and magwells the size of a horse hoof.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a real nice comp gun to me. I sure would like to run a few mags through her.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

And I don't even use it for competition shooting.

I was a lucky bastard, and met someone, who really wanted my Ruger New Model Blackhawk I had in .45LC / .45 ACP, and he offered me this beauty.

I couldn't resist to take the offer, and since that day, this darling is my primary sidearm.

If I bought a SIG, or any other gun, I would have had to do quite some work on it, but this baby is just perfect for me.

Reaper


----------

